# υαλοστάσιο



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2016)

Όπου μαθαίνω ότι υαλοστάσιο = κούφωμα (κουφό!) και τώρα αναρωτιέμαι (α) αν είναι όντως έτσι και (β) αν μπορώ να το μεταφράσω αγγλιστί ως window frame. 

Παρακαλώ για την κατανόησή σας αν λέω σαχλαμάρες, αυτά τα τεχνικά δεν ήτο ποτέ το φόρτε μου :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2016)

Για το πρώτο:

υαλοστάσιο είναι το κούφωμα
υαλοπίνακας είναι το τζάμι
υαλοπέτασμα είναι η κατασκευή - σύνθεση πολλών υαλοστασίων μεγάλων διαστάσεων (από *εδώ*)

Για το δεύτερο, αφού... *window frame* is a supporting frame for the glass of a window, ναι μπορείς. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2016)

Και λίγα Windows 101, από *εδώ*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2016)

Κι άλλη μια εικόνα, από *εδώ*:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2016)

Πρόσεχε καλά τι λέει το κείμενό σου. Ενδέχεται και να εννοεί sash. Αυτό ακριβώς μού έτυχε στην πρώτη-πρώτη μεταφραστική δουλειά. Παντού τα υαλοστάσια ήταν sashes.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2016)

Προσωπικά, δεν χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ τον όρο _κούφωμα_ με την τρίτη σημασία του, μόνο με τη δεύτερη.

1. κοιλότητα, κοίλωμα
2. το κενό που προορίζεται για να μπει πόρτα ή παράθυρο
3. το πλαίσιο πόρτας ή παράθυρου


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2016)

nickel said:


> Προσωπικά, δεν χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ τον όρο _κούφωμα_ με την τρίτη σημασία του, μόνο με τη δεύτερη.
> ...



Η πιάτσα τον χρησιμοποιεί έτσι πάντως, αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε π.χ. «μεταλλικά κουφώματα» ή συνθετικά ή ξύλινα.

_Κάσες_ τα λέγαμε αυτά ή _κασώματα_, πριν κουφαθούν.  Κι έτσι τα λένε αρκετοί ακόμα.

Φαίνεται πως οι κουφωματάδες δεν ήθελαν να παραπέμπουν σε κιβούρια, ούτε κατά διάνοια. Καλλιά κουφό παρά θαμμένο.

Όπως και να 'χει, το «κάσες αλουμινίου» ακούγεται κάπως... μακάβριο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2016)

daeman said:


> Η πιάτσα τον χρησιμοποιεί έτσι πάντως, αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε π.χ. «μεταλλικά κουφώματα» ή συνθετικά ή ξύλινα.



Με το επίθετο μαζί, δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Αποσαφηνίζεται ότι δεν πρόκειται για το άνοιγμα. Όπως για την _κάσα_ δεν έχω πρόβλημα όταν είναι με μπίρες.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... Όπως για την _κάσα_ δεν έχω πρόβλημα όταν είναι με μπίρες.



Ούτε εγώ, αλλά κι αυτό το ακούω συχνά υποκορισμένο, _ένα κασάκι μπίρες, έφερα δυο κασάκια μπίρες, _ή_ καφάσι μπίρες._

Ούτε με την κάσα χρηματοκιβώτιο ή ταμείο έχουμε πρόβλημα, αρκεί να μην είναι άδεια , όπως και με την τυπογραφική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2016)

Ειλικρινά, σήμερα έμαθα ότι το κούφωμα λέγεται _και_ για την τρύπα, το άνοιγμα στον τοίχο και όχι αποκλειστικά και μόνο για το κάσωμα. :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 1, 2016)

Τα υαλοπετάσματα τα θυμάμαι από βιβλία αρχιτεκτονικής, κυρίως σε σχέση με ουρανοξύστες: οι φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες αντικαταστάθηκαν από χαλύβδινους σκελετούς, και πάνω σ' αυτούς κρέμονταν τοίχοι-υαλοπετάσματα με πολύ μικρότερο βάρος, κλπ κλπ. Ένα βιβλίο που κοιτάζω τώρα, πάντως, κάνει λόγο για _τοιχοπετάσματα_, που συμπεριλαμβάνουν και άλλα υλικά πέρα από γυαλί και τα μεταλλικό πλαίσια που το συγκρατούν (όπως τούβλο ή πέτρα).

Υαλοστάσια συναντά κανείς και στην αρχαιολογία: Διάφραγμα παραθύρου (υαλοστάσιο). Είναι διάτρητο, φέρει ανάγλυφο διάκοσμο, ενώ πάνω έχει καμπυλόσχημη απόληξη. Προέρχεται από το Καθολικό της Μονής του Όσιου Λουκά, το οποίο χτίστηκε το 1011 για να στεγάσει το λείψανο του Όσιου. Τον όρο τον έχω πετύχει κυρίως σε περιγραφές γοτθικών ναών· αν και επίσης πέτρινα, τα μεγάλα υαλοστάσια που χαρακτηρίζουν τον γοτθικό ρυθμό (όπως αυτό το ακραίο παράδειγμα) μοιάζουν με τα σύγχρονα κουφώματα περισσότερο απ' ό,τι τα βυζαντινά.


----------

